# Paintings versus music



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Why can't CM be this exciting? It's always stuck me that paintings can be faked. But to write something that could be mistaken for top-drawer Beethoven, you've got to be as good as Beethoven! And anyway, there's not much money in it. From today's news:

"Prosecutors said in court filings that Rosales sold more than 60 allegedly never-before-seen works of art from some of the most renowned artists of the 20th century, including Jackson Pollock, Mark Rothko and Willem de Kooning. In fact, the paintings were fake, and Rosales knew it, prosecutors alleged."

"Prosecutors said Rosales claimed to represent a Swiss client or a Spanish collector, neither of whom existed, but instead kept most proceeds and transferred large sums to her boyfriend at the time."

A $30 million fraud!

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/sns-rt-us-usa-art-indcitment-20130717,0,5242995.story


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Why can't CM be this exciting?


CM stands for? Seriously, I don't know.



KenOC said:


> It's always stuck me that paintings can be faked. But to write something that could be mistaken for top-drawer Beethoven, you've got to be as good as Beethoven!


I disagree for many reasons. To copy a painting to me is something similar to a conductor that reproduce the music of a composer. And obviously there are paintings that are easy to fake and others that are much more complex, exactly like in music. Or you were talking of style? Think of the Albinoni's adagio.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Literature can be forged - paintings can be faked - and I'd have thought classical music could be too. What usually gives a forgery away (though there may be many undetected) is the use of too-modern ink or paper or it being obviously based on an existent piece. These days, I suppose, if a forger claimed to have discovered a new piece by Byrd or whoever, they'd have to fake a manuscript source as well - be an expert in many more fields than music to get away with it. 

But I daresay there 'are' forged works. In Suzuki Book 2, there's a Gavotte attributed to Lully - it's what alerted me to his existence - but when I bought the Suzuki background book published recently, I found that it's not by Lully at all. Typically, Jean-Baptiste laid claim to any composed works newly published!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

norman bates said:


> CM stands for? Seriously, I don't know.


Classical Music seems a reasonable assumption....


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> Classical Music seems a reasonable assumption....


you're probably right, and now I feel a bit stupid


----------

